

Migrating to a cheaper VPS - MrGando
https://nicolasgoles.com/blog/2013/08/migrating-to-a-cheaper-vps/

======
cnbeuiwx
PRISM doesnt concern you at all?

If it doesnt, then I guess US providers are fine. Otherwise I would pick
another country where the government cant simply tell your ISP to give them
your data.

~~~
MrGando
It does concern me actually, RamNode is operating elsewhere if I recall
correctly. And there is a great smaller VPS provider operating in italy called
prometheus (I think).

I would host here in Chile, but we don't have VPS providers here.

~~~
cnbeuiwx
I can only find information about them being in two US cities (Seattle and
Atlanta) on their homepage.

I would go for Netherlands VPN's. They have strong privacy, very fast networks
and no gestapo government.

~~~
MrGando
I will take a look to VPSs in the Netherlands... not a bad idea. Would have to
look for great latency though.

This is prometheus (Italy)
[http://www.prometeus.net/sito/](http://www.prometeus.net/sito/)

~~~
MrGando
Also, for a link of Cheap VPS providers in the Netherlands
[http://www.lowendbox.com/tag/netherlands/](http://www.lowendbox.com/tag/netherlands/)

------
amalag
If you moved your blog to static HTML, why do you need a VPS ?

~~~
MrGando
I migrated a total of 6 websites (all are now 100% static) + some personal
services that I use, like an IRC bouncer.

